# wilkes county



## cliff from jax (Aug 15, 2008)

whats going on in wilkes this year besides no rain


----------



## cliff from jax (Aug 18, 2008)

*wilkes*

is there any body hunting around tignall if so any good reports


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 21, 2008)

cliff from jax said:


> is there any body hunting around tignall if so any good reports



I'll be dove hunting in Tignall on the 6th.  My uncles have a place close by.  Don't have any reports on the deer, though.  They are calling for 30-40 % chance of rain for Washington pretty much everyday next week.


----------



## Katera73 (Aug 21, 2008)

My wifes grandfather lives about 5 miles from Tignal. He has a few that  wont stay out of his garden .  But he has not seen alot on his farm. Have yall ever tried Fishing creek WMA  I might try it this year its real close to his farm


----------



## cliff from jax (Aug 21, 2008)

never hunted a wma up in that area I have a lease about 2miles out of tignall we camp behind the Bp store I hope they get plenty of rain we planted about two weaks ago im going back labor day weakend to get ready for the open day


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2008)

rained in lincolnton this weekend but not a ton.  of course, atlanta got hammered sunday so maybe it went on out east.  most of the rain in lincolnton was intermittent and drizzly, nothing real serious.


----------



## Jubal (Sep 1, 2008)

All you wilkes  boys/gals mark this thread.  Lets get it going just as well as last year with reports and kills.

We are pumped as usual this year with our season, except for some recent tornado damage...

We are still trying to decide to sow the plots or not with this drought.  We didn't sow last year and managed to have our best year ever with 3 bigguns' out of only 4 hunters on our club.

good luck.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 1, 2008)

I hunted Danburg and the Sandtown area nearly all of my life, until my grandad got sick with cancer and sold all of his property off. He had a farm behind the old Danburg cash store and also down Euel Saggus rd. He also had some intrest(part owned) a tract right up from this area in sandtown....

saying this, the deer hunting and all other hunting for that matter was always good for me. There are plenty of deer down that way, along with turkeys too. Rains have been somewhat plenty over the last 2 weeks as  my dad's family still lives in Washington..

Goodluck to all of you... I miss the farms and my grandad


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 2, 2008)

I was up on sunday my plots are starting to look good done some changes on my stand ready for the big show I think we got a little rain sunday afternoon good luck to all my fellow hunters


----------



## M.R.D. (Sep 2, 2008)

There has been a good bit of rain in the Tignal area the last month. Our club is located between Tignal and the Elbert county Line up hwy 17.

Best of luck to all that hunt that area.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 9, 2008)

Is every one ready for this weakend i cant wait three more days


----------



## K80 (Sep 10, 2008)

I got a report that Washington had 1.8" of rain and still falling at 8:30 this morning.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2008)

We got our plots in just prior to about three days of rain brought on by Fae. They were up in a week!

Needless to say, we have high hopes for the plots and the season.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 15, 2008)

boy it was hottttt saw few on sat. nothing sunday did any body else hunt this weakend


----------



## M.R.D. (Sep 16, 2008)

Killed a spike that was still in velvet, That was cool.
Hated I killed a spike, but it is food in the frezzer as far as I am concerned.
Saw some pigs, but couldn't get a shot.
Also saw a Fox.
You are right though, hotter than blue blazes!!!!!!


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 16, 2008)

My son,nephew, & myself, hunted our lease in Wilkes County openin' weekend. Only one deer seen on opening. A 6 pointer that my 13 yr. old son shot. It was his first time in the woods with a bow.
Unfortunately, we did not find the buck. I'm sure he hit it too far back. After talking the shot through with him, we decided to wait 2 1/2 hrs. before starting the search. After about 3hrs. of tracking, the dried blood trail turned to wet. We stopped the trailing upon realizing we had pushed the deer. We were now out of time. We had to back off the deer, and we had to leave town as well. Tried to encourage him that this sometimes happens to seasoned hunters as well. Even though we all strive for the Boiler Room shot.


----------



## Jubal (Sep 16, 2008)

grndhunt10 said:


> My son,nephew, & myself, hunted our lease in Wilkes County openin' weekend. Only one deer seen on opening. A 6 pointer that my 13 yr. old son shot. It was his first time in the woods with a bow.
> Unfortunately, we did not find the buck. I'm sure he hit it too far back. After talking the shot through with him, we decided to wait 2 1/2 hrs. before starting the search. After about 3hrs. of tracking, the dried blood trail turned to wet. We stopped the trailing upon realizing we had pushed the deer. We were now out of time. We had to back off the deer, and we had to leave town as well. Tried to encourage him that this sometimes happens to seasoned hunters as well. Even though we all strive for the Boiler Room shot.



also remind of the chance the buck may survive...and he'll get another chance this season.  I've been there too many times, I know it's tough to not locate one.


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback Jubal. I started not to post this this for the fear the fear of him being ribbed. But this is just a part of huntin' that sometimes we regrettably face. Our youth hunters need to be encouraged and given the oppurtunities to grow grow into the hunters and outdoorsman that we all try to be!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 16, 2008)

wounding/losing/missing is all part of the game.  the knot in your stomach when it happens is enough to give us all incentive to keep practicing and keep try to make clean kills.  keep up the encouragement.

good to hear that the area has been getting a good bit of rain.


----------



## cody7476 (Sep 17, 2008)

All I ever see is does in wilkes county.  I have been hunting the same piece of property for four years and have only seen one four pointer.  I have found sheds, but no decent bucks at all.  Its been discouraging!


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 17, 2008)

Our property used to be like that,only small bucks for the most part.After a few years of adult hunters being very selective, and setting a 5 deer limit/hunter,things started changing.We won't take 2 bucks each unless they're both gooden's. We let our kids take a small buck if they haven't already taken a an 8 or better. Hang in there. It'll come around.  Good Luck!


----------



## Jubal (Sep 17, 2008)

plenty of bucks in wilkes...maybe you hunt to close to all the old meat hunters.  

We started passing small bucks about 6 years ago, first thing you will see happen in the following years are more bucks...then later years more bucks and more bigger bucks.  It takes time but it works...I'll guarantee it!


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry to hear about your son it happened to me last year 3 bucks that has never happened to me before but tell him dont give up thats what keeps us coming back heading up in the morning good luck this weakend


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 19, 2008)

We had a nine point that scored 124 5/8 killed opening day on our Wilkes county lease.


----------



## Jubal (Sep 21, 2008)

Sterlo58 said:


> We had a nine point that scored 124 5/8 killed opening day on our Wilkes county lease.



got any pictures you can post?


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Sep 22, 2008)

*wilkes*

We just started a club in Tignall about two miles out going towards Washington of Pecan Grove Road. So far, just one doe shot and three rattlesnakes but lot's of sign. some hog sign but we haven't seen the critters yet.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 22, 2008)

the deer were'nt movin that good on my club from friday to sunday saw 9deer 4hunters shot one doe late saterday evening hope next weakend is better


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 23, 2008)

must've gotten some rain in the past 2 weeks because our plots of wheat/oats/rye are nice and lush.


----------



## 44mags (Sep 24, 2008)

have a club about 1 mile down sandtown rd. was there opening week they had couple inchs rain that week th locals said, seen deer but no shooters. have seen alot of deer scouting an hog hunting tho in past 3 months. -44


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 24, 2008)

Jubal said:


> got any pictures you can post?



Sorry I don't. If I can get my hands on some i will post them


----------



## M.R.D. (Sep 24, 2008)

I will be down that way this weekend. Hope to bring some backstrap and pork back home.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 27, 2008)

My club is above 5 miles south of tignal.  seen one shooter buck and several does this weekend.


----------



## Rocket101 (Sep 28, 2008)

Shot a doe Fri. afternoon but couldn't recover her due to the rain washing the blood trail away. Got dark on us and we had to pull out and head home. I guess my loss will be the coyotes gain. Man I hate losing a deer for any reason. I know it is going to happen every once in a while. Wilkes county south of Tignal. Archery only hunter  for 14 years!


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 28, 2008)

My son and I hunted pretty hard this weekend just outside of Rayle and didn't see a single deer. We don't have any white oak acorns this year.We've been hunting where there's pretty good sign,but no activity. We'll be back soon as we can. Can't get enough.


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 28, 2008)

When have ya'll been seeing Peak-Rut activity on your Wilkes County properties in the last few years?


----------



## woodzx225 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Gas Info*

Heading down from NC monday. Just wandering about the gas situation in washington in wilkes county.


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 28, 2008)

just got home man this was a bad weakend only saw one deer and on our club we had four people hunting and there was only four deer sean all weakend as far as peak rut second to third weak of nov.thats what we see on our club last few years


----------



## cliff from jax (Sep 28, 2008)

woodzx225 said:


> Heading down from NC monday. Just wandering about the gas situation in washington in wilkes county.



tignall had gas at the bp when i was there at noon today


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea thats what we are seeing too Cliff. Mid November to early December. I've been huntin' in Wilkes for 20 years. It seems as if the rut has progressively got later in the year. Years ago, we were seeing bucks chasing does the first and second weekend of the season. Even seen young bucks chasing during bow season, with lots of scrapes opening up then too. I found 1 scrape this weekend. Not seeing any rubs of any size yet.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 30, 2008)

i've seen several rubs and no paw places so far.  nothing to over worked but i am finding some rubbed trees in wilkes and elbert county.


----------



## David Pinner (Sep 30, 2008)

Shot this one in Wilkes co. on Nov. 7, 3 years ago. Just 5 miles south of Tignall. Don't hunt there anymore.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 3, 2008)

not going up this weakend giving it a rest getting my smoke pole ready does anybody on here camp by the bp station


----------



## grndhunt10 (Oct 8, 2008)

Did anyone get to hunt in Wilkes this past weekend?, we didn't. Were they moving any better yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 12, 2008)

It was real windy and the ones i saw were skittish. Did not get a shot opportunity but did see deer, bobcat, fox squirrels, and racoons. It was fun anyway.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 15, 2008)

I hunted Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  I saw 6 bucks and 4 antlerless deer.

Saturday morning I had 3 bucks in my food plot.  The two larger bucks sparred for 15 minutes.  One of the bucks was a wide as his ears and the other was wider.  I was never able to get a point count of the larger deer.

We have had good rain and our food plots are doing great.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 19, 2008)

Results from Saturday evening- he came in to a grunt call and Code Blue.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 19, 2008)

Rock on Taco...good buck.

My dad and uncle have been hunting since the opener and plan to stay thru Tuesday.  So far, seen nothing but does and a great number of deer moved by my uncle into a pasture at dark tonight.  Full moon is having them move right at dark.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 20, 2008)

got in the stand friday morning wasnt there 30 minutes had deer all around me could not see them it was to dark but one buck was out to long and i got to use my new smokepole that was the last deer i saw all weakend other club members one killed a nice 9 and there a big 6point killed and two doe i spent all weakend trying to get my daughter a shot but no luck were going back thursday nite did anybody else have any luck


----------



## grndhunt10 (Oct 20, 2008)

We saw around 10 deer this weekend. 2 small bucks the rest does. My son shot 2 does. Seemed to be moving a little better.


----------



## M.R.D. (Oct 21, 2008)

Only thing I saw opening weekend of gun season was this critter.
We had a 9 point and a doe killed.
Memebers saw a few deer and either couldn't get a shot or passed them up.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 22, 2008)

going to my buddy's land this weekend. He saw 3 different small bucks chasing this past weekend. 3 hunters saw probably 50-60 deer sat morning-sun morning. Over half were bucks, several 16"-17" 8's, but all were young deer. Cant wait till this weekend. Gotta be a monster for me to pull the trigger though.


----------



## K80 (Oct 22, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> going to my buddy's land this weekend. He saw 3 different small bucks chasing this past weekend. 3 hunters saw probably 50-60 deer sat morning-sun morning. Over half were bucks, several 16"-17" 8's, but all were young deer. Cant wait till this weekend. Gotta be a monster for me to pull the trigger though.



We only saw 4 deer this weekend.  Did anyone shooting anything? It sounded like I heard a shot over towards the swamp and then a 4wheeler shortly after. I also heard what sounded like a young gobbler coming from over there. 

I hope those little ones grow up.

Are they seeing any hog sign?  There's very little on our place.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 22, 2008)

K80 said:


> We only saw 4 deer this weekend.  Did anyone shooting anything? It sounded like I heard a shot over towards the swamp and then a 4wheeler shortly after. I also heard what sounded like a young gobbler coming from over there.
> 
> I hope those little ones grow up.
> 
> Are they seeing any hog sign?  There's very little on our place.



no hogs since july. I was up there then trying to kill one and there were none. Went last month and planted 20 acres of food plots and there werent any then either. the food plots are so pretty I guess all the deer crossed the line and dont wanna come back to yall. Planted a mix of rape, wheat, oats, rye, and clover. They are about ankle high and getting hammered! Nobody shot this weekend. He said there were a couple of turkeys gobbling. Since the number of does they are seeing is way down we are holding off. Come drink a beer at the cabin saturday night and eat some good food! give me a call!


----------



## K80 (Oct 26, 2008)

Just got a call saying that a 10 point was killed at the club this morning.  They said he's not a big racked 10 but he's a mature deer.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 26, 2008)

K80 said:


> Just got a call saying that a 10 point was killed at the club this morning.  They said he's not a big racked 10 but he's a mature deer.



they about blew me away, they were hunting right on the line of mr. greer's, your land and ross', and mr. greer said there is a stand about 20 yards over the line. Try to get a picture of it, ross let one walk saturday morning about 300 yards from where someone on your club shot, he said it was about out to his ears, but a young deer.
Weekend report:
Friday morning: 2 hunters, 1 doe and a 6 point seen before the rain set in around 8:30.
friday evening: 2 hunters, 12 does, 2 spikes, 2 six point, 4 eights.
saturday morning:3 hunters, 6 does, a 10 point, tons of hogs.
saturday evening: 3 hunters, 12 does, a spike, a 4 point, 3 eights.
sunday morning: 3 hunters, 3 does, a spike, a six, 3 eights, and two bucks that didnt show themselves too well.

All deer were passed up to try to let them get mature. The biggest deer that I personally saw was a 17"-18" wide 8 point, but I think he was only a 2 yr old. He pushed does around for a few minutes.

Saturday morning I shot 4 hogs, and my wife shot one. We were hunting when we heard them carrying on so we got up and stalked in on them. She shot first then I shot four more of them. This morning a coyote was shot. We heard lots of shooting this morning.


----------



## K80 (Oct 26, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> they about blew me away, they were hunting right on the line of mr. greer's, your land and ross', and mr. greer said there is a stand about 20 yards over the line. Try to get a picture of it, ross let one walk saturday morning about 300 yards from where someone on your club shot, he said it was about out to his ears, but a young deer.
> Weekend report:
> Friday morning: 2 hunters, 1 doe and a 6 point seen before the rain set in around 8:30.
> friday evening: 2 hunters, 12 does, 2 spikes, 2 six point, 4 eights.
> ...



Yea the stand he was in was in the corner.  I don't know how close it is to the line since I've only been down there once.  All I know is it's real thick in that area.

Did you get any footage of the deer you let walk?  I'd like to show it to our members so that we can be on the same page.  No since in one letting it walk just for it to walk across the line and get shot by someone else.  With Greer, Ross's, and ours we have nice size tract of land to manage.

Hate to hear the hogs are back but it's good to hear you took 4 of them out.

Should have pics sometime next week.  I have a text of it but because of poor lighting can't see it to good.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 26, 2008)

K80 said:


> Yea the stand he was in was in the corner.  I don't know how close it is to the line since I've only been down there once.  All I know is it's real thick in that area.
> 
> Did you get any footage of the deer you let walk?  I'd like to show it to our members so that we can be on the same page.  No since in one letting it walk just for it to walk across the line and get shot by someone else.  With Greer, Ross's, and ours we have nice size tract of land to manage.
> 
> ...



My video camera started making a funny noise while it was recording back in turkey season so I havent used it this deer season. I took a couple still shots of a one horned spike and some does but the big 8 I saw came out right at dark behind a smaller 8. It was too dark for me to take any pictures, but I had my safety off with him in the crosshairs but decided he wasnt big enough or old enough. Pretty sure he was only 2.5 yr old. Thats the same thing ross said about the 10 he let walk. What sucks is my wife was on the stand ross saw it from since she has only killed on buck it would have been a wallhanger for her from where his stand is to where she was hunting was only 250 yards at the most. He came off of your land on saturday. There was another shot not to far from the swamp on your side too. Do you know what that one was? We are trying to only shoot mature deer, except my wife was given a pass for 8 point or better outside the ears since she has only killed a handful of deer.

How did the 10 compare to my 9 from last year and how much did it weigh? My deer was 3.5 and weighed 165, and I regret shooting it, it just all happened so fast him running the doe by me I thought he was bigger.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 26, 2008)

4x4, what part of wilkes are yall hunting in?


----------



## K80 (Oct 26, 2008)

We are in the center of Wilkes.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 26, 2008)

At least ya'll saw some dang deer.  3 of us hunted all day Saturday.  Seen a couple does and I managed to blind grunt in a buck of some sort that evening but he wouldn't leave the thicket.

Been slow for us, slower than we've ever had it this early in the season.


----------



## K80 (Oct 26, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> My video camera started making a funny noise while it was recording back in turkey season so I havent used it this deer season. I took a couple still shots of a one horned spike and some does but the big 8 I saw came out right at dark behind a smaller 8. It was too dark for me to take any pictures, but I had my safety off with him in the crosshairs but decided he wasnt big enough or old enough. Pretty sure he was only 2.5 yr old. Thats the same thing ross said about the 10 he let walk. What sucks is my wife was on the stand ross saw it from since she has only killed on buck it would have been a wallhanger for her from where his stand is to where she was hunting was only 250 yards at the most. He came off of your land on saturday. There was another shot not to far from the swamp on your side too. Do you know what that one was? We are trying to only shoot mature deer, except my wife was given a pass for 8 point or better outside the ears since she has only killed a handful of deer.
> 
> How did the 10 compare to my 9 from last year and how much did it weigh? My deer was 3.5 and weighed 165, and I regret shooting it, it just all happened so fast him running the doe by me I thought he was bigger.



I don't know what that other shot was.  There was only two people hunting the club and one shot the 10 and the other didn't see anything.  Must been the club to the north or the pasture tract, I think they own down into part of the swamp as well.

I want to see bitter pics cause I'm not to sure he is mature, I let several as big or bigger than him walk last year.  Did you get the text I sent. I don't have a clue how much he weighed and can't tell much by the text.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 26, 2008)

good to hear folks letting them walk.  Our neighboring hunters don't appear to let much of nothing walk...

Some of them are new so maybe we can show them proof of what happens when they grow up a little.


----------



## K80 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jubal said:


> At least ya'll saw some dang deer.  3 of us hunted all day Saturday.  Seen a couple does and I managed to blind grunt in a buck of some sort that evening but he wouldn't leave the thicket.
> 
> Been slow for us, slower than we've ever had it this early in the season.



It's been pretty slow for us this year.  4x4 and his crew seen more this weekend that has been seen on ours all year including bow season.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm just hoping the week I have scheduled to take off will have the bucks moving.  The week I'll be there has always been good to me in the past.

We've yet to see all that much buck sign yet either.  A few rubs here and there and scrapes but nothing to flip out over yet.

It'll come, hopefully.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 27, 2008)

Jubal said:


> I'm just hoping the week I have scheduled to take off will have the bucks moving.  The week I'll be there has always been good to me in the past.
> 
> We've yet to see all that much buck sign yet either.  A few rubs here and there and scrapes but nothing to flip out over yet.
> 
> It'll come, hopefully.



2 weeks it will be on fire imo. small bucks grunting and pushing does now.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, i'm hunting the 5th-11th.  Around the 10th has produced well for me past couple years.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jubal said:


> At least ya'll saw some dang deer.  3 of us hunted all day Saturday.  Seen a couple does and I managed to blind grunt in a buck of some sort that evening but he wouldn't leave the thicket.
> 
> Been slow for us, slower than we've ever had it this early in the season.



slow for us, as well.

I saw a doe and a small buck opening morning, nothing this past saturday.  3 of us hunted Friday and Saturday and 2 yearling does were all that was seen.  Guess the weather had them messed up.  My brother in law did miss a running shot at a nice buck opening morning, but no sign of him since then.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 27, 2008)

it was a slow weakend for us also we seen one buck and five does we had five people hunting the yotes were out sat nite man we need to take them out they are bad brotherinlaw saw one but could not get a shot some one has killed two and put them on the side of the road by our land one of them was pretty big


----------



## Dupree (Oct 27, 2008)

k80 sent me the picture of the deer and my buddy said it was the deer that he let walk, but oh well. One reason we see so many deer is the 20 acres of food plots on the land. Here is the best picture of a deer that I got, this one horned spike, and a few shots from the stand I saw him out of. There is a small box blind on this field, but the deer look at it as soon as they come out so I hunted out of my climber where I would be hidden better. Just for reference here is a pic of the one I killed of this property last year. The best deer I saw this weekend was a wider than this deer, it was just young. It didnt wuite have the mass, but it did have the tine length. The ten killed on k80 land was smaller than this one. we have vowed to not shoot anything unless it is a wallhanger for us, which means at least 120" for me.

These food plots were planted september 21 in a mix of rape, purple top turnips, oats, wheat, rye, and clover. They were fertilized @ 300lb/acre, but i dont remeber what type it was. This one doesnt look at good as others b/c it has been hit so hard. I saw 14 deer saturday evening in this field.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 27, 2008)

Yotes are bad, my uncle slammed on Saturday evening.  Our plots were planted late but are coming in well.  Should be good soon.

Here is the yote, not a big one but a dead one!


----------



## unclebrad (Oct 28, 2008)

do any of you guys hunt off of Sardis Rd, it turns into Web Lunsford dirt  road?  right this side of Rayle we have property , have not hunted it much this year.  have a lot of hog sign, but not many deer on the cameras.  Anyone seeing deer in this area?


----------



## Seabolt13 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys, new to the forum, we have 1200 acres in Wilkes about 4 miles from Tignall right at the Broad river. I saw a shooter Saturday in a creek bottom but he was spooked by something and ran off before I could get a shot. Seeing some good sign but no rut activity yet. Let me know if yall are seeing rutting please.


----------



## K80 (Oct 28, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> k80 sent me the picture of the deer and my buddy said it was the deer that he let walk, but oh well. One reason we see so many deer is the 20 acres of food plots on the land. Here is the best picture of a deer that I got, this one horned spike, and a few shots from the stand I saw him out of. There is a small box blind on this field, but the deer look at it as soon as they come out so I hunted out of my climber where I would be hidden better. Just for reference here is a pic of the one I killed of this property last year. The best deer I saw this weekend was a wider than this deer, it was just young. It didnt wuite have the mass, but it did have the tine length. The ten killed on k80 land was smaller than this one. we have vowed to not shoot anything unless it is a wallhanger for us, which means at least 120" for me.
> 
> These food plots were planted september 21 in a mix of rape, purple top turnips, oats, wheat, rye, and clover. They were fertilized @ 300lb/acre, but i dont remeber what type it was. This one doesnt look at good as others b/c it has been hit so hard. I saw 14 deer saturday evening in this field.



No wonder we are not seeing any deer!!  Our 2 acres or so can't compete with that but we do have plenty of acorns that should be dropping soon.

I wouldn't have shot that buck that was killed on the club and have let bigger walk.  I've been told that there was considerable ground shrinkage on that deer.  I'm  still getting the story that it was a mature deer but since I didn't see it walking and the pic I have is horible I can't tell.

Our club rules are 8 point are better but personally if it's not going on the wall I don't plan on shooting it and that is what I'm trying to get others to do.

Are the young guys that was shooting everything last year hunting there this year 4x4?

When's the next time you are going to be down there? Hopefully then I won't be sick and can stop by and drink a cold one with yall.


----------



## Seabolt13 (Oct 28, 2008)

there are so many acorns where i live in dawsonville but in wilkes only a few and most of them are rotton, any reason why???


----------



## BULL BUTTER (Oct 28, 2008)

cliff from jax said:


> not going up this weakend giving it a rest getting my smoke pole ready does anybody on here camp by the bp station



I DO. WE HAVE THE FIRST 3  SPOTS ON THE RIGHT WHEN YOU COME IN BY THE JUNK STORE. THE LAST 3 SPOTS ON THE LEFT GOING OUT IF YOU COME IN ON THE BP  STORE SIDE. HOLLER AT ME SOMETIME. IM IN THE 32 FT CAMPER BESIDE THE BUILDING WRAPPED ON TYVECK. I DRIVE THE SILVER ZR2 S-10. I LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU.I'M JASON.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 28, 2008)

K80 said:


> Are the young guys that was shooting everything last year hunting there this year 4x4?
> 
> When's the next time you are going to be down there? Hopefully then I won't be sick and can stop by and drink a cold one with yall.




Nope ross's dad is the sole owner of the land so we are the only ones hunting it. Probably have a guys weekend next weekend, but im not sure yet. I know we are going the 15th,16th,17th. Thats where my wife wants to go on her bday weekend.


----------



## K80 (Oct 28, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> Nope ross's dad is the sole owner of the land so we are the only ones hunting it. Probably have a guys weekend next weekend, but im not sure yet. I know we are going the 15th,16th,17th. Thats where my wife wants to go on her bday weekend.



That's good to hear.  I plan to be there that weekend.


----------



## cliff from jax (Oct 28, 2008)

BULL BUTTER said:


> I DO. WE HAVE THE FIRST 3  SPOTS ON THE RIGHT WHEN YOU COME IN BY THE JUNK STORE. THE LAST 3 SPOTS ON THE LEFT GOING OUT IF YOU COME IN ON THE BP  STORE SIDE. HOLLER AT ME SOMETIME. IM IN THE 32 FT CAMPER BESIDE THE BUILDING WRAPPED ON TYVECK. I DRIVE THE SILVER ZR2 S-10. I LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU.I'M JASON.


BULL BUTTER hope to meet you my camper is on the bp side come in and its on the left i drive a red dodge 4door or regular cab ford there a little strip of trees that seperate us im backed up to them heading up thursday good hunting


----------



## Jubal (Oct 28, 2008)

Seabolt13 said:


> there are so many acorns where i live in dawsonville but in wilkes only a few and most of them are rotton, any reason why???



we don't have many acorns this year either and one tract we hunt is slap loaded with white oaks.  Had some pin oaks drop early but nothing to go crazy over.  I plan to see if I can find one dropping when I go back and have more time to walk.

I really enjoy hunting Wilkes and we have taken some really good bucks over the past few years, started letting the little ones walk about 5 years ago and it's paid off some...if my neighbors did the same it'd pay off more.


----------



## Seabolt13 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good morning fellow Wilkonians, whats the word...any chasin????


----------



## jonsey (Oct 30, 2008)

*Thanks.*

On the last Friday of muzzleloader season me and a friend were hunting our lease off of Euel Saggus Rd.  We hunted a while, then got tired of the rain so we headed back to camp.  Our golf cart broke down as it was starting to get real dark, real cold, and real wet.  A gentelman in a F-150 with North Carolina plates picked us up at the roadside and gave us a ride to the entrance to our camp.  I noticed several of you were from North Carolina, if this was one of you thank you again.


----------



## Jubal (Oct 30, 2008)

Seabolt13 said:


> Good morning fellow Wilkonians, whats the word...any chasin????



my dad and uncle are headed down tomorrow, I'll get us an update.  Then, I'm down on Wednesday to hunt 5 days.


----------



## Seabolt13 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm striking out Wednesday night and hunting till next Wednesday.
Good luck all, this is our week to shine!!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Nov 1, 2008)

the does are feeding.  but no bucks behind them today!  headed to stand now to see if they are still feeding.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 1, 2008)

dad and uncle only saw a young buck and a few does today, continuing to see very little movement.  but are finally seeing some good buck sign.


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 1, 2008)

We are seeing very few does and fawns.  I have seen more bucks than does this year.

Don't hear many shots being fired in the area.


----------



## Seabolt13 (Nov 3, 2008)

went saturday, saw a big 6, a basket 8 and a spike all cruising the creek bottom, getting close i think


----------



## BULL BUTTER (Nov 3, 2008)

Ther Have Been Seven Bucks Killed On Our Property This Year And Only One Doe Seen.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 3, 2008)

K80 any report from yalls property from this past weekend?

Im heading out friday to hunt through sunday, then again the next weekend. You gonna be out there?


----------



## buckmaster10 (Nov 4, 2008)

seen a 6 pt. chasing on Oct. 25 and grunted in a 9 pt. Going back this weekend. Will post some updates


----------



## K80 (Nov 4, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> K80 any report from yalls property from this past weekend?
> 
> Im heading out friday to hunt through sunday, then again the next weekend. You gonna be out there?



Sat. there was no movement on our club.  Sunday I was the only one that saw anything and I saw a small 8 and several does but couldn't get a shot on the does since I was hunting in thick cover and they weren't taken any time to eat the few acorns that were falling.  The property to the north of Ross had an 8, 6, 5(a big rack 5 from what I hear), and a 4 point killed on it during last week but they didn't see any movement during the weekend.  The property to the north of us was shooting like crazy sunday morning.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 4, 2008)

K80 said:


> Sat. there was no movement on our club.  Sunday I was the only one that saw anything and I saw a small 8 and several does but couldn't get a shot on the does since I was hunting in thick cover and they weren't taken any time to eat the few acorns that were falling.  The property to the north of Ross had an 8, 6, 5(a big rack 5 from what I hear), and a 4 point killed on it during last week but they didn't see any movement during the weekend.  The property to the north of us was shooting like crazy sunday morning.



are you talking about the pasture land? That is the only other property that borders them besides your club and mr. greer. The owner of the pasture land said that they only shot big bucks. Did they lease it out or something?


----------



## K80 (Nov 4, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> are you talking about the pasture land? That is the only other property that borders them besides your club and mr. greer. The owner of the pasture land said that they only shot big bucks. Did they lease it out or something?



Yes the pasture land, the owners son(about 30 years old) and a friend shot the bucks.  The owner and his son stopped by the office of one of my members and talked about hunting for a while.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 4, 2008)

no offense, but was the owners son a little slow? Just wondering if its the son I met? Welll knowing they are shooting small bucks is an extra highlight to my night (on top of the election results so far). I think im gonna lay out of work on friday and go up on thursday night.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 4, 2008)

K80 said:


> The property to the north of Ross had an 8, 6, 5(a big rack 5 from what I hear), and a 4 point killed on it during last week but they didn't see any movement during the weekend.



So unless the 6,5, or 4 had 4 on one side one of them was illegal since two people killed them?


----------



## d81212 (Nov 4, 2008)

I may be a little late getting into this, but I am in a club in Wilkes.  Just outside of Washington off Lindberg Rd.  I hunted Friday and took two does.  Saw another, but she came through like her tail was on fire and her head was catching.  Thought it was a buck that was pushing her, but nothing.  No sight or sound of what had her moving at such a pace.  Have ya'll noticed rut activity around where you're at?  I am seeing deer, but no antlers.  Probably just need to hunt harder.


----------



## K80 (Nov 4, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> no offense, but was the owners son a little slow? Just wondering if its the son I met? Welll knowing they are shooting small bucks is an extra highlight to my night (on top of the election results so far). I think im gonna lay out of work on friday and go up on thursday night.



It appears as though he may be from what I'm told as I've not met either of them.

I know what you mean about the highlight. Oh well what can ya do.



4x4tacomasd said:


> So unless the 6,5, or 4 had 4 on one side one of them was illegal since two people killed them?



Yea I thought that as well and also wondered if there would be any more bucks killed by either.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 5, 2008)

leaving tomorrow after work to hunt until sunday. Post updates when I get back. K80 give me a call if u head up there!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Nov 6, 2008)

we had a small buck killed on our property off of Pecan Grove rd Tuesday. It's neck was at least beginning to swell and it's hocks were black. guess it's getting close.


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 6, 2008)

going up in the morning staying all weak i have had several bucks show up on the club at least seven diff. bucks and darn goodins good luck every body


----------



## dutchman (Nov 9, 2008)

Not a lot of deer sightings at our place on Saturday, 11/8. About half of what we saw were bucks, however. One of our guys killed a nice, healthy main frame 10-pointer with some additional junk near the base on one side. Live weight was 176#. We judged him to be a 3-1/2 year old. He came in to a grunt call at about 4:30 p.m.

I saw a small 6 pointer moving around at 10:15 a.m.


----------



## lonesome dove (Nov 9, 2008)

I hunted from Thursday at lunch until today at lunch. Didn't see a single deer. 

I've been seeing deer pretty regularly, but nothing this weekend.

If I could get some of the members to actually show up and hunt maybe I'd see more deer! 1 person on 330 acres - they have to many places to hide.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 9, 2008)

*this weekends report*

Saw tons of deer. I cant give a detailed report of all the sightings b/c there were too many, but this is what I saw.

Friday Morning: 3 bucks, 4 coyotes, a dog. The biggest was probably 115" 8 point, just not what I was looking for.

Friday Evening: 1 buck, 3 does.

Saturday Morning: 8 bucks, 7 does.

Saturday Evening: 4 bucks, 5 does.

Sunday morning: 4 bucks, 5 does, 20-25 hogs. Shot two sows.

Bucks responded very well to the buck roar, and rattling. Only saw one buck chasing and it was a spike. I let several 8 points outside the ears walk along with a small 9. Here is a pic of one of the smaller 8s I saw and a 5. These were the only two that presented a kodak moment. Notice the dry hocks on the 8 point.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Nov 9, 2008)

Lucky you. Hunted Friday from 1 till dark,only a spike a 2 racoons, nothing all day Saturday, got fed up and came home Saturday night. Only heard a few shots around Aonia.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 11, 2008)

just back from a week of hunting.  Had a tough go at it, seeing few deer.  Did manage to see some chasing but nothing to brag about.  Saw one big shooter during the middle of the day while checking a cam but I didn't carry a gun b/c I had my 2 yr old with me, he was in hot pursuit but stopped long enough to get a whif of my mock scrape.  BUT, he was about 2 feet short of getting his picture taken.

Other bucks were spikes...plenty of spikes and a nice 4 pt that lacked brows.  Uncle is still there to finish out the week..I have to go back to work.


----------



## jasondeer (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone hunt on or around Broad rd.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 13, 2008)

headed out tomorrow. will post report when i return


----------



## Jubal (Nov 13, 2008)

Uncle slammed a biggun this morning.  Nice 8 pt with about a 15" spread.  He was following two does and all rutted up.


----------



## lonesome dove (Nov 16, 2008)

saw a spike this morning. It's hocks were still clean and dry


----------



## Dupree (Nov 16, 2008)

all bucks that I have seen were still in a feeding mode, with clean dry hocks, but all that I saw were small bucks this weekend. I was nominated for doe patrol saturday afternoon so I shot 5. 4 big mature does, and one yearling. I also shot a small boar hog. 3 of the does were head shots and I put the rangefinder on the last one I shot and it was 321 yards. I got on the stand at 3:30 and by 4:30 I had shot the 5 does, let 8-10 more walk and was on my was back to the cabin for several hours of skinning.


----------



## K80 (Nov 16, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> all bucks that I have seen were still in a feeding mode, with clean dry hocks, but all that I saw were small bucks this weekend. I was nominated for doe patrol saturday afternoon so I shot 5. 4 big mature does, and one yearling. I also shot a small boar hog. 3 of the does were head shots and I put the rangefinder on the last one I shot and it was 321 yards. I got on the stand at 3:30 and by 4:30 I had shot the 5 does, let 8-10 more walk and was on my was back to the cabin for several hours of skinning.



Dagum boy sounds like you had your work cut out for you when you got back to the cabin.  I can't believe that there isn't any good bucks being seen by us or yall.  Where there many shots in the area this weekend?


----------



## cliff from jax (Nov 17, 2008)

back from a long weak of hunting saw a few deer had a bigun at 50yds did not get a shot the bucks were chasin we shot three deer a big six point a four point that was 15in wide had three on one side long beam on other three bucks missed one big doe dead going back friday


----------



## Dupree (Nov 17, 2008)

K80 said:


> Dagum boy sounds like you had your work cut out for you when you got back to the cabin.  I can't believe that there isn't any good bucks being seen by us or yall.  Where there many shots in the area this weekend?



besides me not too much. Heard 4-5 distant shots sunday morning. did you get the picture I sent to you today of the truck full of deer?


----------



## K80 (Nov 19, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> besides me not too much. Heard 4-5 distant shots sunday morning. did you get the picture I sent to you today of the truck full of deer?



Yea I got it.  You are  for wanting to do all that work in one night.


----------



## jasondeer (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Im new to this site and to hunting GA. I have been hunting off of broad rd and have not seen much of anything besides a couple of small bucks, few does and about 15 yotes (-1 after this past weekend). If anyone is hunting around this area can you tell me what the rut is doing.


----------



## teehunter34 (Nov 21, 2008)

*10 point*

Killed a ten point buck on November 13th.  Nice deer.  Killed in Wilkes county out hwy 80 i think.  went with a friend.  Buck was chasing a doe.  Try to upload pics.


----------



## Limb Walker (Nov 23, 2008)

Group saw plenty of deer but no chasing.  Hoping second rut is more productive.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Nov 24, 2008)

Didn't see ANYTHING all weekend. The landowner had the 100 acre clearcut burned a few weeks ago and I think it ran all the deer off!! It's a wasteland.


----------



## Jubal (Nov 24, 2008)

MonroeTaco said:


> Didn't see ANYTHING all weekend. The landowner had the 100 acre clearcut burned a few weeks ago and I think it ran all the deer off!! It's a wasteland.



Would you believe that the first time I ever saw double digit deer together was hunting a clearcut that still had smoking embers going?  Serious, smoke was so heavy it made me sick.  It amazed me. Those of us who hunted there were upset when the burn began but we seen tons of deer.  go figure.  Only big difference for us was the burn was a little after the fact and only the junk pushed up in rows were burning.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2008)

been hunting in montgomery county a lot and haven't really hunted lincoln/wilkes this year.  you guys experience a good rut?  I'll be hunting out on metasville rd near the county line this thursday and friday.  its usually pretty slim pickins by this time every year, but I plan on working on some does.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are a couple of bucks killed on our lease during the '08 season.


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Dec 1, 2008)

We hunted 11/28/08 (Friday) and saw very few.  There were 6 of us in the woods all day.  One young hunter did did take a young deer, but besides that it was SLOW.


----------



## cliff from jax (Dec 9, 2008)

anything going on around tignall have not been in three weaks went on a hunting trip to Pa.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 9, 2008)

be going to washington thursday through sunday. Havent been out in about a month.


----------



## Jubal (Dec 9, 2008)

I hunted last day of November and first day of December.  Wind was HORRIBLE.  Missed a doe at 250 yds and had a buck "growl" at me one evening...but as usual I wasn't convincing enough for him to leave the thicket.

I aint even killed a deer this year.


----------



## cliff from jax (Jan 1, 2009)

Its been nice talkin with everybody this year hope you had a good season see you next year in wilkes happy new year


----------

